# Is the Britax Frontier a good choice for my 3 year old? Any other suggestions? *UPDATE*



## riverscout (Dec 22, 2006)

I need a new seat for my daughter who turned 3 in November. I think I've decided on the Britax Frontier, but the more I look around, the more confused I get myself, so I would love some input.

She is about 37 pounds and nearly 39 inches tall. We have a Honda Odyssey and I don't plan on moving the seat to any other cars. I'd like to keep her harnessed for at least another 2 years but am comfortable with using a HBB if needed after that.

I like the Frontier because I like the fact that it has a relatively high harness height, has an adjustable crotch strap to allow for longer harnessing, has TSIP, and converts to a booster so we don't have to make another car seat decision for her ever again.









I looked into the Nautilus but after reading some reviews, I was concerned that she wouldn't be abled to be harnessed very long since the crotch strap is not adjustable and doesn't easily accommodate bigger kids.

I also thought about the Regent because of the high shoulder straps, but it is nearly the same price of the Frontier yet doesn't convert to a booster, it doesn't have a cup holder







, and it doesn't have TSIP.

So what do you think? Good choice? Am I missing something? Are there other better options? I'm so confused but need to make a decision ASAP as my son is about to outgrow his infant seat and needs my daughter's Roundabout.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

one more to look at would be the safeguard.

-Angela


----------



## Lily's_Mom (Feb 11, 2008)

We got the Frontier for our daughter and really like it! We've installed it in several vehicles (we don't have a car ourselves) and I always use the long-belt-path and get a very secure install. The short path is always wobbly, so if a vehicle didn't have a long enough belt to do the lbp, you may not get a secure install. Can you try out the frontier in your van to check the install? Otherwise it's a great seat!


----------



## riverscout (Dec 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
one more to look at would be the safeguard.

-Angela

I did consider that one, especially since I found it on sale, but I read a review where someone mentioned it didn't fit their 4 year old because the crotch strap was kinda far back and not adjustable.

I know it's just one review, but I really don't want to have to end up getting another seat any time soon because she outgrows it. Do you think the seat would fit her for a long time?


----------



## riverscout (Dec 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lily's_Mom* 
We got the Frontier for our daughter and really like it! We've installed it in several vehicles (we don't have a car ourselves) and I always use the long-belt-path and get a very secure install. The short path is always wobbly, so if a vehicle didn't have a long enough belt to do the lbp, you may not get a secure install. Can you try out the frontier in your van to check the install? Otherwise it's a great seat!

I had read that you needed to use the lbp to get a secure install but never considered that my seat belts might not be long enough. Good point. Unfortunately, I can't find any store locally that has the seat, so I can't try it out. But I found a place that has $1 return shipping insurance so I could return it no problem if needed.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *riverscout* 
I did consider that one, especially since I found it on sale, but I read a review where someone mentioned it didn't fit their 4 year old because the crotch strap was kinda far back and not adjustable.

I know it's just one review, but I really don't want to have to end up getting another seat any time soon because she outgrows it. Do you the seat would fit her for a long time?

I can't see the crotch strap being a concern for most kids. Dd is 4.5 and has TONS of room there. Often wears dresses (that have to be bunched up there to fasten) and there is never any problem. She's got tons of room.

I can't see that being an issue before the seat is outgrown. It will fit most kids for a long LONG time. I expect dd to be in it until around 7yrs old easily.

-Angela


----------



## Lily's_Mom (Feb 11, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *riverscout* 
I had read that you needed to use the lbp to get a secure install but never considered that my seat belts might not be long enough. Good point. Unfortunately, I can't find any store locally that has the seat, so I can't try it out. But I found a place that has $1 return shipping insurance so I could return it no problem if needed.

My mom has a PT Cruiser and it took almost half an hour (and I strained my back) getting the frontier installed. The belt was pretty much exactly long enough. Her bf has a chevy avalanche truck and I get him to help me clip in the belt in his truck, because he's strong and can coax the belt that last inch. At least I know it's a tight install when you need a strongman to lock it in!

I can imagine there may some vehicles where you just can't get the belt to reach that last little bit. Your mini-van is probably fine though, they usually seem pretty forgiving (lots of play with the belt). Good luck!


----------



## Labyrinth (Apr 14, 2008)

I would try her in the nautilus before deciding it won't work- some people have no issues with the crotch strap and some people have lots of issues with it. It really depends on the kid and the vehicle. I would actually go to babies R us and try it out in your car, along with the britax frontier and any other harness seats you want to try out. Or at least check out the nautilus at walmart or target.


----------



## riverscout (Dec 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
I can't see the crotch strap being a concern for most kids. Dd is 4.5 and has TONS of room there. Often wears dresses (that have to be bunched up there to fasten) and there is never any problem. She's got tons of room.

I can't see that being an issue before the seat is outgrown. It will fit most kids for a long LONG time. I expect dd to be in it until around 7yrs old easily.

-Angela

Good to know. Thanks.


----------



## snowgirl (Aug 2, 2007)

:

I am almost in the same exact situation. And trying to figure out which to buy for my dd, Frontier or Nautilus. 4-1/2yo dd-35lbs, 42" and 9week old ds-16lbs.


----------



## riverscout (Dec 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Labyrinth* 
I would try her in the nautilus before deciding it won't work- some people have no issues with the crotch strap and some people have lots of issues with it. It really depends on the kid and the vehicle. I would actually go to babies R us and try it out in your car, along with the britax frontier and any other harness seats you want to try out. Or at least check out the nautilus at walmart or target.

I saw it at BRU and measured it against the Roundabout, which is what she has now, and it was a shorter distance. It really looked small to me, but then again I think my daughter is bigger than the average 3 year old.

Why didn't I try her in the seat since I was right there you might ask? Because in addition to my baby being in a wrap on my chest making trying to get her in the seat awkward, my daughter who is in the midst of potty learning starting yelling "poop is coming!" and refused to sit in it even though it turned out there was no poop coming .







It was just an impossible situation. I swear it is any wonder we even get to the grocery store for food these days. So basically, I think this is going to have to be an online purchase.


----------



## Lily's_Mom (Feb 11, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *riverscout* 
my daughter who is in the midst of potty learning starting yelling "poop is coming!" and refused to sit in it even though it turned out there was no poop coming .









This is the second thing on MDC in the past five minutes that has made me


----------



## HannasMum (Jun 16, 2007)

We have a Honda Odyssey, and two kids in Frontiers. It was simpler than I thought to install, after reading about people having trouble installing it. We have them installed in the second row captain's seats, and the seat belt reaches fine.


----------



## riverscout (Dec 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HannasMum* 
We have a Honda Odyssey, and two kids in Frontiers. It was simpler than I thought to install, after reading about people having trouble installing it. We have them installed in the second row captain's seats, and the seat belt reaches fine.

Oh excellent. Thanks!


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

We have a nautilus for my 37lb four year old and he has no complaint about the crotch strap. He does complain about the crotch strap in the radian, so I woudl think the one in the nautilus has more room. It also is the easiest to install seat I've ever used!


----------



## snowgirl (Aug 2, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *riverscout* 
my daughter who is in the midst of potty learning starting yelling "poop is coming!"

OT, but my dd used to say the same thing. It is so funny.


----------



## riverscout (Dec 22, 2006)

I got the Frontier (ordered before the sale







) and my husband installed it today and we love it.







: My daughter said it was very comfortable which was evident by the fact that she passed out within 5 minutes of driving and she never does that.

I'm really glad we got it instead of the Nautilus because we had to adjust the crotch strap to the second setting already. I think the Nautilus wouldn't have worked, or at least not for long.

Anyway, thanks everyone for your input.


----------



## lasciate (May 4, 2005)

My Nautilus has two crotch strap settings on it.


----------



## snowgirl (Aug 2, 2007)

I ended up going with the Frontier as well, but haven't received it yet. It should be here this week, they were out of stock due to the sale. What made me decide on it? The longevity(9years) and the crotch strap.

I am so excited to get as ds is 19lbs and 26" as he is busting in his snugride and DD to hopefully get her feet off the back of my seat since the Frontier will "lower" her down.


----------



## MonAmiBella (Sep 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lasciate* 
My Nautilus has two crotch strap settings on it.









:

My 4.5 year old DD has loads of room in the Nautilus. We bought it to replace the Radian 80, my DD decided after 5 weeks of using it in France that it was the most uncomfortable car seat she's ever had. So we went with the Nautilus and she loves that thing! The cupholder and hiding places for her crayons make her the happiest munchkin ever.


----------



## riverscout (Dec 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MonAmiBella* 
The cupholder and hiding places for her crayons make her the happiest munchkin ever.

Isn't it funny how a couple of cup holders can make a kid so darn happy? My daughter loves that the Frontier has them. She had her Foogo cup on one side and her container of Annie's Cheddar Bunnies on the other and thought it was soooo cool.


----------

